# British Bayonet Training.



## Pete031 (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, love this vid:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRrrsCPaJ50"]YouTube - British Army Bayonet Training![/ame]

Took it off another forum.


----------



## digrar (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm thinking TA ordinance corps getting warrie on the weekend.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2008)

LMAO!  Nice one, out of date drills now but good spirit and a fucking AWESOME rifle! :cool:


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 2, 2008)

That video is classic, I've seen it used in "official" training lectures.  It's great to lighten the mood.

LOL, I remember getting a "similar" lecture on basic bayonet use from fat sweaty French Canadian guy in Basic.  He wasn't even a Vandoo, I think he was a trucker. :doh:  I wish we had video of that guy, you couldn't understand a fucking word out of his mouth.  He described it something like this.... "Bay-Not" So the first time I heard it, I thought we were at the wrong lecture and being tought knot tying by a crazy boy scout.


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 2, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> That video is classic, I've seen it used in "official" training lectures.  It's great to lighten the mood.
> 
> LOL, I remember getting a "similar" lecture on basic bayonet use from fat sweaty French Canadian guy in Basic.  He wasn't even a Vandoo, I think he was a trucker. :doh:  I wish we had video of that guy, you couldn't understand a fucking word out of his mouth.  He described it something like this.... "Bay-Not" So the first time I heard it, I thought we were at the wrong lecture and being tought knot tying by a crazy boy scout.



I rememer this vandoo who would take us for runs and say: "Ahh look you Sweat.... I'm going to make you Sweater!"


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 2, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> I rememer this vandoo who would take us for runs and say: "Ahh look you Sweat.... I'm going to make you Sweater!"



LOL, did any of you make smart ass comments about him knitting?   I would have.....the push ups or any other punishment would have been worth it.


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 2, 2008)

He wouldn't have understood anyway. But we certainly all got a laugh out of it.


----------

